# can my hermann tortoise eat these?



## Kymiie (Mar 22, 2010)

vetch
clover white & crimson
chicory
primrose
thistle
sainfoin
timoth grass


I know I keep asking you guys but I have never gave him flowers to eat befor, its always been spring mixes!

Once i plant all these BTW is it a one off or do they keep growing back?

xx


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 22, 2010)

I am not familiar with sainfoin, never heard of it. But the other items that you've listed are are edible both plant and flowers.
Most vetches grow back rather rapidly if part of the plant is left. The same with clovers. "Timoth" grass I assume that you mean _Timothy_ grass grows back rather quickly. Most Hermann's tortoises don't show alot of interest in fresh grass, but often will once it's dried in hay form. I'm not sure how quickly primrose, chicory and thistle grow back after harvesting. Many of the items you've listed are available here in the wild where I live once late spring arrives.


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.u...weeds-750-1000-seeds-89p-free-post-1004-p.asp

Thanks GB
Can you check all of these for me and tell me if my tort can eat any of these, thanks xx


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm familiar with many of those plants listed, but not all of them. I would ask someone else on the Shelled Warrior site who has purchased them more about them. Many of the people on TFO also are regular contributors to SW site also. They are being sold as a tortoise seed mix so I would have to believe that they're all safe or there would be an outcry from members of that site. If you're asking if they are a safe specifically for Hermann's tortoises the answer would be yes, if as long as they are all safe for other species fo tortoises also. Does that make sense or am I confusing it?


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope, not confusing, yes thats what I thought.
Well if it kills my tortoise i know who to blame!
Not you lol SW!

I will order it then!

I also bought some pansies today, they ok right? And limestone is that ok to grow the flowers n for calcium says so on that website lol 

xx

whats the best compost to grow tortoise seeds in as it says organic or peat free... whats the best? or dont it matter?

x


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2010)

If you're looking for a permanent pasture, then its best to allow the plants to go to seed at least once before the first cutting.


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 22, 2010)

whats that mean? lol never planted in my life XS

xx



emysemys said:


> If you're looking for a permanent pasture, then its best to allow the plants to go to seed at least once before the first cutting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry! LOL! If you want your plants to come back and keep coming back, like the vetch, for instance, you need to allow it to bloom and go to seed before you let the tortoises eat it. The seeds fall onto the ground and next spring will pop up again! Otherwise, the mama vetch plant goes through one life-cycle then dies off and doesn't come back.


----------



## stells (Mar 22, 2010)

All the seeds in the SW shop are edible


----------

